# new to rv's



## bepsnoopy (Aug 17, 2008)

My husband and I just bought an ultralight by keystone and we are not really sure on its abilities to withstand cold weather. We live in Texas but have always gone to Colorado once or twice a year mostly in the summer but some in the winter, but we would like to take our trailer with us this year, we are just not very sure on how to get started getting it and us ready. We are going in either march or april so there will be snow, how do we get the lines and everything ready for this type of weather? Is it wise to us the propane heater the whole time or should we plan to bring a space heater? The under belly is suppose to be factory insulated, but is there anything else that we need to do to it? I would greatly appreciate any input or advice that anyone would have on winter rv'g or just having a new rv period!! Thank you so much! Bep


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Welcome to the forum bepsnoopy. The Keystone is probably not built for all season but, you should be ok if you watch for extream cold.  I had a Cougar by keystone and camped in it with weather in the low teen with no problem. Yes use the propane heater but also carry a small electric heater just remember when using it you will have to watch what other electrical appliances are on.  Don't overload. Use your fresh water tank and not the city water or insulate the hose fron city water. Place a small light in the water compartment where the pump is located. If you have an ice maker either disconnect and drain or put a small light in there (outside). If you have sewage hook up you can let the water drip just remember to leave the drain valve open.  The dump compartment area can also freeze so a light there will also help.  Hope this helps and others will add to it.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

If you plan on using a full hookup rv park buy a heat tape to take with you and some insulation tubing to put over your water hose and the heat tape to keep your water hose warm and from freezing.  Space heaters work great we have two small electric ones but do know others who use the propane type to help heat their rvs.  Only other thing is if you can come up with something to go around your base of the rv and thats to help keep the heat in than that would help as well.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

If you are traveling into a cold area it's best to start out with your RV winterized and RV anti-freeze in your water lines or have the water blown out of the lines with low air pressure (30 psi).  After arriving you can take the precautions mentioned above.  If you aren't going to stay very long or the weather is warming I would opt to just fill your fresh water tank and use it for water.  If you stay longer then the water hose insulation method Lee described works well.  Good luck.


----------



## jetboat (Sep 3, 2008)

RE: new to rv's

use the foam pipe wrap avalible at most hardware stores, ( to wrap the water hose line). also go to a pool supply before summer ends and get a couple noodles.cut a slot down the middle so you can wrap the water feed line and handle. if theres no insulation on the underside of the trailer, get some additional noodles and wrap the lines also .we also live in texas and use the trailer year round.


----------



## ironart (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Hi Jetboat....This may be a stupid question....but,  What are "noodles"


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

I'm amazed, Paul, that you have never lost your noodle. One of the first things that happens to nearly everyone when they buy an RV is that they lose their noodles.  They are just not attached very well from the manufacturers and just fall off.  There's a thriving market for the replacements, too.  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

What? You can charge for lost noodles?  Dang, I have been giving them away.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Everytime I lost my noodles I had to pay to replace.  Good to know if I loose them again, and of of course I will, that you replace them for free Ken.  As matter of fact, go ahead and send me extras now and I want have to go noodlelss waiting on Fed Ex.


----------



## ironart (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

I wouldn't even know what to order if someone asked me for a noodle.....Maybe I lost my noodle and that's the reason I'm the way I am or at least I think I am.   Come to think about it...I never thought about it before..maybe I really have lost my noodles and don't know it.....I really may need some help here....


----------



## big bilko (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Noodles are the styrene foam tubes about 5 feet long  that kids use for flotation devices in the pool. they are about 3inches diameter and would be ideal for pipe insulation.  And they come in about 6 colors  Regards from downunder.  Big Bilko


----------



## ironart (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Thanks Bilko.....I knew one of these clowns :clown:  :clown:  would have given me the answer sooner or later....Just a lot of Fun......
OH well....another new word to learn... Have never seen one and sure wouldn't know what to call it if I did.....This is what happens to you when you do loose your noodles :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

IS better to lose your Noodle than to lose you asset. :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Remember.. 'One man's assest is another mans noodle'.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

If-n ya got windshield wipers on yur unit, you can also use noodles to cover the wiper blades to keep them from the heat and cold weather that makes um rot.    :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

I put them in soup :bleh:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

You do what ever you want with your noodles, but you darned well has best keep them out of my soup!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Kirk I can't believe you have never had noodle soup   You better come on down south and stay a while so we can show you what's good eating  :laugh:  Chicken Noodle, veggie noodle and when times get rough just noddle soup :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

If a noodle were to doodle,
Then a paddle might skidaddle,
Leaving you to sneak up the creek,
Before your boat springs a leak.

If a noodle were to dawdle,
Then a poodle will not wiggle,
Getting you all that befuddled,
When you find the pile of piddle.

If a noodle did not huddle,
And cuddle with a vegtable, 
Then we could not call this goop,
Our favorite chicken soup!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

And to top it off TEX IS A POET wow , clodhopper for president :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Looking like he might have to be a little concerned about  IKE. So He better git out on the campaign trail.  Every one knows that politicians have plenty  of hot air :laugh:  :laugh: 

Maybe if ALL the politicians came & talked their stuff it could just blow it away.

You know we all luv ya TC.

Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: new to rv's

Hey, I resemble that remark!   :clown:


----------

